# T.S.S. Hobbies Open House 10/18/08



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

TSS Hobbies Open House 10/18/08
It will be from 12:00pm to 4:00pm on Saturday October 18th. We will have refreshments and doorprizes. Bob Ford 64 Fairlane Thunderbolt and the Barstormer Gasser from the 60's will be on display.:woohoo: Hope to see everyone there!

TSS Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111 
734 · 487 · 8410 
http://tsshobbies.com


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Tub Track*

Will the HO Tub Track be up and running for the Open House?


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to say the Tubby track won't be up and running until the first part of December.


----------

